# Behr Deck stain



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

O.K. so like a dummy I used there deck stain on a customers deck and now it is failing like no tommorow. I need to strip the deck and go with another product. The few posts that I have seen says that this product does not strip easily (silicone product). What is my best way to go about striping this S**T off and starting new. If I use a regular paint stripper what is my best protection for not hurting grass-plants etc. Thanks for the input.

Gary


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Funny you posted this. I was out in the field today trying to keep things caught up. It was deck stained with Behr. It is the absolute worst stuff on the planet. Even with VERY potent stripper, it comes off in plastic strips and does not want to give up its hold. A deck that would normally take us an hour took us almost four hours. (Non wood guys can expect to spend a whole day on an average deck..lots of dwell time and multiple strips)

Pre-wet everything surrounding the deck and keep it rinsed. Strippers you buy from home centers (Behr, Olympic etc) will not cut it. Plan on a nightmare and be happy if its just a bad dream. Also figure on sanding.

Was it the "oil based" product?


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

What stripper would you recommend Pressure? Also by sanding the deck does this close the pores to prevent the future stain from penetrating. It is funny that the stuff looks like crap and is failing in areas, but like you say when you go to strip it it bonds like a mother :blink: . What gives?

Gary


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

No Pressure it was there latex product. I should have known better but will put this one in the learning experience column. NO MORE BEHR!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Just finished a strip with solid behr latex on the rails. Like Ken said strip strip and more strip. Mine was fresh behr (2 weeks) so it may have been harder than yours, if its already failing. I wouldn't count on it though 

We did two applications of high strength HD80 (www.esproducts.net) and kept it wet for 20 minutes at least each time. When it comes off it gets on everything. Pieces of behr latex on clothes, pressure washer, house, yard, you name it. Luckily got the majority of it off, but then its time for several hours of sanding. Ended up replacing the top handrail simply because it wouldnt all come off


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

There are specialty products for removing latex. I have used a product called BSFSII (as in number 2) It is very expensive ($250 per pail) , you ned an industrial airless to apply it and you are lucky to get 75 sf per gallon. 

This is a heads up to anyone that does even a single deck. With very exceptions, if the product label says acrylic.. put it back on the shelf.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

gary lee said:


> ...What is my best way to go about striping this S**T off and starting new....it was there latex product


Flipping the deck boards

...really

I'm always up for a challenge
But not that latex Behr
That stuff brings me to tears...it's just horrible...


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

so it has been so long since I have posted. I will start the job on monday (striping the deck), and will let you know how it went. I have a feeling looking at the responses that I am in for a very long day-week :sad: .

Gary


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*bear concrete*

Oh I can hardly wait!

We used the bear semi tranparent concrete stain on an indoor slab just a few days ago... a lite commercial environment.

ALL the wrong factors, but the client was super rushed, slab NOT 30days old, and groundwater present.

Already got plenty traffic on it! End clients LOVE the look.
Just got the call to do more in adjoining rooms.

Guess we better do it fast so we can have a progression of repairs?
r


----------



## snakeclaw (Jun 11, 2011)

*behr stain ain't so bad*

Behr has changed their stain product several times in the last few years. FDA has mandated that oil to be removed from the stain and i'm guessing its the same with other brands. Its not such a bad thing since oil is bad for the environment and actually promotes growth of mold and fungus in the wood, hence accelerating decay.

The newer Behr product is a bit more particular to apply but it can be done. Everything has to be done exactly right. I had one deck peel on me a couple of years ago. It went through one winter and flaked off in the spring. I didn't need to strip it since it all flaked off. So what went wrong?

Well, maybe staining it on a hot sunny day in direct sun was a mistake. I should have read the instructions. It was 90 degrees and sunny. Temp of the wood itself was probably 120 degrees! How many of you folks actually read the label? No direct sun is critical. The temperature range of application has to be followed exactly. Also, the deck has to be clean and a pressure washer is fine. 2 in 1 deck prep (oxolic acid) is a critical part to getting the stain to stick as it opens the wood pores. This must be done and should be done after the pressure washing. 

I prepped and restained that deck that peeled on my the very next year. It was a brutal winter. Snow and ice sat on the deck for 6 weeks straight. The stain looks brand new still and its been one year. I think everyone is hating on Behr for their application errors. 

Remember, its preparation, application, and lastly, the stain itself that will determine your success.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I had the same experience as others with the Behr stain. 
I normally swear by TWP 100 series. 

Had a free gallon of Behr and figured what the hell and put it on my back porch. WOW. Looked like crap within 2 months. This was 2 years ago. About 30% falls off per year and the rest sticks like crazy.


----------



## snakeclaw (Jun 11, 2011)

*behr stain*

i'm curious...is the deck you stained exposed to direct sun all day? did you oxolic acid wash first? was it stained while it was cool and shady? i'm trying to figure out why sometimes it fails and other times it does not. 
the deck i stained a year ago looks brand new still. i stained it in october and it was cool and overcast.
just touched up a new cedar deck that i built 3 years ago. i likely didn't do it right then and am more conscious of the exact technique now. the shaded portion of the deck still was in great shape. the sunny section peeled. i just sanded the peeled section, oxolic acid wash/rinse, restained it, and rigged a tarp to keep the sun off it while it cures. time will tell but i'm optimistic.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

wolmans way or a deck stripper sherwin williams sales will work then a acid wash to correct the p.h. if you dont correct the p.h. it will fail. 3 year a go they change the formulas in deck strippers by putting less solvents in then you mite try adding a cup of paint thinner if its oil bast. Not recommended buy company.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

I see it was latex. latex sucks most of your wood for deck repel water latex solvent is water. sits on tip of the deck. pill here and there were penetrating sticks really well casing big problem for removing. I usually will redo a deck with the same thing. on a latex deck and move on. because its so hard to repair.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

A four year old thread and there was not even an update by the OP. I hate that. 
There are certain times in the past I have used behr products on the interior when I have had to but would never use their products on a deck, if I could not sell them on a better system I would pass on the job.


----------

